# Función vermouth



## Larroja

Hola, 
vuestra ayuda por favor: ¿cómo podría traducir "función vermouth" en italiano? Según el DRAE: 
*2.     * m. Función de cine o teatro por la tarde, celebrada con horario anterior al de las sesiones acostumbradas.

¿Es algo entre "spettacolo pomeridiano" e "spettacolo straordinario"?


----------



## gatogab

Era o es la segunda proyección de un film en los cinematógrafos.
1ra. = matiné; (prima serata)
2da = vermouth; (seconda serata)
3ra = noche. (notturno)
gg

Matiné, Vermouth y Noche


----------



## Neuromante

Matiné es la función hecha por la mañana. Normalmente sobre las 11 ó 12, y suelen ser películas para todos los públicos.

En el listado de Gatogab falta la "Hora golfa", que es a partir de medianoche


Lo de Vermouth es la primera vez que lo veo/oigo.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Matiné es la función hecha por la mañana. Normalmente sobre las 11 ó 12, y suelen ser películas para todos los públicos.
> 
> En el listado de Gatogab falta la "Hora golfa", que es a partir de medianoche
> Lo de Vermouth es la primera vez que lo veo/oigo.


Lo que te pasa con 'vermouth, me pasa con 'hora golfa'.
 En mi juventud santiaguina, matiné era inmediatamente después de almuerzo.
gg


----------



## Larroja

Lo que se es que el protagonista de mi cuento va a la "función vermouth" después del almuerzo, así que esta sesión debe ser en la tarde, y el DRAE lo confirma. 
Perdona, Gato, pero no entiendo muy bien tu clasificación: 



			
				gatogab said:
			
		

> 1ra. = matiné; (prima serata)
> 2da = vermouth; (seconda serata)
> 3ra = noche. (notturno)



Si la matiné es por la _mañana_, en italiano no puede ser en "prima _serata_", que en Italia es a eso de las 20.30. Normalmente hay una "seconda serata" en televisión, después de las 22.30, y un "primo" e "secondo spettacolo", en el cine, más o menos a la misma hora (19.50-20.30; 22.30). 
La "función vermouth" debe ser entre la matiné y la noche, y como el vermouth es un licor de aperitivo, sería lógico situarla cerca de las 18.00.
Una información adicional: mi protagonista es argentino y va al teatro Maipo de Buenos Aires. Re-gracias!


----------



## gatogab

*edit*



gatogab said:


> era o es la segunda proyección de un film en los cinematógrafos.
> 1ra. = matiné;(programma pomeridiano, ore 15)
> 2da = vermouth; (programma serale, ore 18)
> 3ra = noche. (notturno, ore 21)
> Eran o son los horarios aproximativos de proyección de las películas en los cinematógrafos.
> Existe, o existían los 'rotativos': salas cinematográficas con proyecciones que iniciaban a una cierta hora, incluso a las 10 de la mañana, y continuaban hasta despues de la medianoche.
> 
> gg


----------



## 0scar

> "Existe, o existían los 'rotativos': salas cinematográficas con proyecciones que iniciaban a una cierta hora, incluso a las 10 de la mañana"


 
Se llamaba "continuado" en Argentina y era lo habitual. Daban tres películas, y uno entraba en cualquier momento, no habia que esperar que terminase una de ellas.  Hace mucho que no existe más.


----------



## Neuromante

En España era "Sesión continua" nunca la he oído como "Rotativo"


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> En España era "Sesión continua" nunca la he oído como "Rotativo"


 
Rotativo

gg


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y?
Para mi tanto"Rotativo" como "Vermuth" me suenan a términos más que anticuados. ¿Alguien sigue tomando un aperitivo, y sobre todo, uno de _vermuth_?
Visto que en ese blog escribe alguien que se fue a Italia en el 74 estará rememorando la forma de hablar de su familia en los años 40 y en su ciudad de origen. Estamos hablando de términos populares, de los que pueden caer en desuso fácilmente y que no suelen llegar a tener carácter "oficial"

Por otra parte:
Siempre he oído "Sesión continua" Es más, llegó a haber un programa de televisión sobre cine clásico con este nombre. Así que, al menos en España, es la forma normal.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y?
> Para mi tanto"Rotativo" como "Vermuth" me suenan a términos más que anticuados.



Lo son, de hecho. El cuento donde encontré el término "función vermouth" debe ser de los años 70.



Neuromante said:


> ¿Alguien sigue tomando un aperitivo, y sobre todo, uno de _vermuth_?



Aperitivos muchos, de vermouth, bueno... ¿por qué no? 
Bromas aparte, me parece que nadie sabe decir a ciencia cierta cuando se situa la bendita "función vermouth". Mi referencia al aperitivo era otro intento de aclarar la cosa, como estoy segura de que mi protagonista va a la función esa un domingo después de almorzar, y que por la noche vuelve a su isla... Así que debe de estar situada en la tarde, esto es claro, o casi claro...


----------



## 0scar

Ojo a la ortografía castellana


*vermú* o * vermut*

*2. *m. Función de cine o teatro por la tarde, celebrada con horario anterior al de las sesiones acostumbradas.

*matiné**.*
(Del fr. _matinée_).

*1. *f. Fiesta, reunión, espectáculo, que tiene lugar en las primeras horas de la tarde.
*2. *f._ P. Rico._ Función de cine por la mañana.

_Real Academia Española ©_


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Ojo a la ortografía castellana



Así, _vermouth_, lo encontré escrito en mi libro, quizás con la grafía usada en la época en la que se solía ir a esa función.

La definición del DRAE era precisamente la que dió el comienzo a esta discusiòn, y a mi pregunta: 



			
				Larroja said:
			
		

> ¿Es algo entre "spettacolo pomeridiano" e "spettacolo straordinario"?



Será "spettacolo pomeridiano straordinario". Pero me quedo con "spettacolo pomeridiano". 

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## 0scar

_Vermouth_ es como figura en las etiquetas de Cinzano y Martini, y la gente lo aprende de 
ahí.

También dejemos como se dice en italiano según el De Mauro: vermouth *Varianti*: vermut, vermutte


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> (Del fr. _matinée_).
> 
> *1. *f. Fiesta, reunión, espectáculo, que tiene lugar en las primeras horas de la tarde.
> *2. *f._ *P. Rico*._ Función de cine por la mañana.
> 
> _Real Academia Española ©_



¿Puerto Rico? ¿Capital Madrid?
Este un claro ejemplo de que los diccionarios no son de fiar. Matinée es la forma común también en España, la usaba hasta mi abuela. (Yo no sabía que llevaba dos "E")


----------



## maria nicola

In Italia i cinema aprono alle tre e mezza o alle quattro del pomeriggio.
Gli spettacoli sono alle 15.30; 18.30; 20.30; 22.30, con variazioni che possono dipendere dalla lunghezza del film.
Quindi da noi lo spettacolo pomeridiano non è un'eccezione. Ma non abbiamo un termine per distinguere i due spettacoli pomeridiani. <Lo spettacolo delle quattro, lo spettacolo delle sei> si può dire, tanto per intendersi. Mentre gli spettacoli serali sono <primo spettacolo> e <secondo spettacolo>.

- Vieni al cinema, stasera?
- Sì, ma andiamo al primo o al secondo?
- Al primo, che domani devo lavorare.

Altra cosa sono i teatri, che in genere offrono uno spettacolo pomeridiano solo la domenica. Quello, pur andando in scena di pomeriggio, si chiama _matinée_.

'Prima serata' e 'seconda serata' sono termini riferiti alla televisione.

Scusate la lunga spiegazione, forse può essere utile.


----------



## gdevita

En Ecuador seguimos diciendo "vermouth" a las funciones de cine que normalmente son en horarios matutinos (en las carteleras de los periódicos se usa el término).  Son para familias y casi siempre son películas para niños, o que ya están fuera de cartelera pero son aptas para todo público.
Me suena que antes también decíamos "matinée" a este tipo de funciones...


----------



## Wtwanama

Matinée, vermouth y noche son las tres funciones regulares que tenían los cines de Perú hasta hace 30 años. Los términos se conservan  van en Chile y, aparentemente en Ecuador. Matinée, que debía ser matinal (Per la matina) iba después de almuerzo, vermouth iba hacia las 7 de la noche, y noche a las 10 aproximadamente. Ocasionalmente había trasnoche (a la medianoche) y para niños había matinales antes del mediodía. Sobre cómo así la segunda función se llamaba vermouth, no tengo idea


----------

